# Veterans on TRT from VA



## Gcr (Jul 16, 2022)

I am hoping to hear from any veterans who are on TRT through the VA healthcare system. What kind of T levels did you have prior to being put on TRT? My VA doctor told me the VA won't authorize it unless your levels are extremely below normal range. I am 62, my total was middle range but my free was low. Thanks for any input.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jul 16, 2022)

In my early 40s, my level was in the 260s. VA said it was above 200, normal range.


----------



## Gcr (Jul 16, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> In my early 40s, my level was in the 260s. VA said it was above 200, normal range.


Thanks for the reply brother! So did you just suck it up or take matters into your own hands?


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Took matters in my own hands. Perhaps if you have an outside doc prescribe, the VA doc might honor your prescription.


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 19, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I am hoping to hear from any veterans who are on TRT through the VA healthcare system. What kind of T levels did you have prior to being put on TRT? My VA doctor told me the VA won't authorize it unless your levels are extremely below normal range. I am 62, my total was middle range but my free was low. Thanks for any input.


Retired Marine here.  The VA is garbage.  When I went 2 years ago my total test came back below 300 but they said that anything below 250 is eligible for TRT.  Peer reviewed science journals generally define low T as a level below 300.  I pay out of pocket to a private company.  I am on TRT right now and it's a life changer.  I sleep way better, my metabolism is on fire, digestive system is working excellent and other bodily functions are back to what they used to be.


----------



## Parade (Jul 19, 2022)

I have VA for medical and I just handle my own TRT on the side. Those docs don’t know half as much as many members here regarding TRT. It’s really easy to do on your own.


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 19, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> In my early 40s, my level was in the 260s. VA said it was above 200, normal range.


That's the VA.  The general consensus if you read science journals is 300.  I was at 251 and the VA said no.  I now pay out of pocket but it's well worth it.


----------



## Gcr (Jul 19, 2022)

lilman2019 said:


> Retired Marine here.  The VA is garbage.  When I went 2 years ago my total test came back below 300 but they said that anything below 250 is eligible for TRT.  Peer reviewed science journals generally define low T as a level bel Tow 300.  I pay out of pocket to a private company.  I am on TRT right now and it's a life changer.  I sleep way better, my metabolism is on fire, digestive system is working excellent and other bodily functions are back to what they used to be.


Just found today the are sending me for a blood test Thursday and again a week later. Now say the VA requires two low test in a row before they can authorize replacement therapy. So we'll see how it goes. Thanks for your reply my brother!


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 19, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Just found today the are sending me for a blood test Thursday and again a week later. Now say the VA requires two low test in a row before they can authorize replacement therapy. So we'll see how it goes. Thanks for your reply my brother!


Even my private provider required me to take an initial and confirmatory test.


----------



## Gcr (Jul 19, 2022)

Parade said:


> I have VA for medical and I just handle my own TRT on the side. Those docs don’t know half as much as many members here regarding TRT. It’s really easy to do on your own.


I agree, I did cycles back in my 40's, Various pharm grade test, Deca yellow tops, Dbol, Var, winny, homemade tren from Finaplex pellets and Animal's kit. Some Eq and primo. Never tried hgh. I have the knowledge to do my own TRT like you just been out of the loop too long. Still training as hard as my body will allow after several ortho surgeries. Thanks much for your reply my friend!


----------



## Parade (Jul 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I agree, I did cycles back in my 40's, Various pharm grade test, Deca yellow tops, Dbol, Var, winny, homemade tren from Finaplex pellets and Animal's kit. Some Eq and primo. Never tried hgh. I have the knowledge to do my own TRT like you just been out of the loop too long. Still training as hard as my body will allow after several ortho surgeries. Thanks much for your reply my friend!


I can tell you TRT protocols have changed over the years. But I believe I have it dialed in perfectly for my current state. I inject 10-20mg testosterone cypionate nightly via an insulin syringe and shallow IM

doesnt get any better than that if you can handle daily pinning. But I’ve tried it all sorts of ways and mine is superior. Well it’s not my creation. Just what I do. If you’re interested in the science and details of the micro-dose protocol I can point you in the right direction. But it’s eye opening and informative.


----------



## Trinity88 (Jul 20, 2022)

Fought with the VA to have them even test mine. 33 years old and came back 320. They said it's fine and in range. I went private and paid out of pocket. Glad I did, they are such a headache and protocols they offer if you are extremely low are dumb. Like 50-200mg a month injections I have heard of. It's worth the money to go private to me.


----------



## HockeyRef (Jul 20, 2022)

I use the VA for my primary care but I have yet to look into TRT.  This is good info.  How do you even bring this up to your doctor?  The Marine side of me doesn't like to complain much and just push forward.


----------



## Trinity88 (Jul 20, 2022)

HockeyRef said:


> I use the VA for my primary care but I have yet to look into TRT.  This is good info.  How do you even bring this up to your doctor?  The Marine side of me doesn't like to complain much and just push forward.


I do my mental health there and they are great at my local VA in that department. When I saw my primary care which is once a year I told her I wanted my testosterone tested and stated why I believe it may be low. She said she wanted to do a sleep study and other things, I said I'll do all that but I want you to also order labs for my hormones. After going on a 5 minute rant about how bad TRT is I finally said, I want you to order this test so we have the information and then can make an informed decision on going further. She reluctantly ordered it. Remember they are still doctos that work FOR you and you can always see someone else If they aren't doing their job.


----------



## HockeyRef (Jul 20, 2022)

Trinity88 said:


> I do my mental health there and they are great at my local VA in that department. When I saw my primary care which is once a year I told her I wanted my testosterone tested and stated why I believe it may be low. She said she wanted to do a sleep study and other things, I said I'll do all that but I want you to also order labs for my hormones. After going on a 5 minute rant about how bad TRT is I finally said, I want you to order this test so we have the information and then can make an informed decision on going further. She reluctantly ordered it. Remember they are still doctos that work FOR you and you can always see someone else If they aren't doing their job.


Makes sense.  I did my mental health at the VA as well.  I've done the sleep studies and all the other stuff as well but never thought about asking for TRT.


----------



## Trinity88 (Jul 20, 2022)

HockeyRef said:


> Makes sense.  I did my mental health at the VA as well.  I've done the sleep studies and all the other stuff as well but never thought about asking for TRT.


It was worth getting the free testing done. That got me informed on my general level. I worked then to raise them naturally for 6 mo which had no positive impact and then private. It's worth the $100 a month to get to work WITH a provider.


----------



## HockeyRef (Jul 20, 2022)

Trinity88 said:


> It was worth getting the free testing done. That got me informed on my general level. I worked then to raise them naturally for 6 mo which had no positive impact and then private. It's worth the $100 a month to get to work WITH a provider.


I'll definitely look into it. I have private insurance for my family so I can easily go that route.


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 20, 2022)

HockeyRef said:


> I use the VA for my primary care but I have yet to look into TRT.  This is good info.  How do you even bring this up to your doctor?  The Marine side of me doesn't like to complain much and just push forward.


My Marine side is the same but was losing gains faster than I was getting them.  Body was changing, metabolism slowed down, etc etc etc,  so I just asked the question and that started my TRT journey.  So far.....WOW.  I'm always hungry now, body functions seem to be more in tune or more on a pump of their own.  I sleep better too which equates to better workouts.  Put the Marine thing aside and take the plunge.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Fellow Marines, that side of us is in a long bivouac. You are a wiser,  less stubborn man now, and don't see self care as weakness. Right?

I should note that I was prescribed TRT outside the VA. My primary did fill my prescription,  then sent me to an endocrinologist. The endocrinologist cut it off.

Maybe it's just me, but there is a paranoia with VA docs. They make a note and dismiss your conditions,  and it threatens to cut off your benefits. You ask the wrong question,  they flag you as a substance abuser. Another poster commented that doctors work for you. I don't think VA doctors do, they work for the government.


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 20, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> Fellow Marines, that side of us is in a long bivouac. You are a wiser,  less stubborn man now, and don't see self care as weakness. Right?
> 
> I should note that I was prescribed TRT outside the VA. My primary did fill my prescription,  then sent me to an endocrinologist. The endocrinologist cut it off.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but there is a paranoia with VA docs. They make a note and dismiss your conditions,  and it threatens to cut off your benefits. You ask the wrong question,  they flag you as a substance abuser. Another poster commented that doctors work for you. I don't think VA doctors do, they work for the government.


This VA talk could be a whole thread in itself.  I don't go to the VA anymore and   pay out of pocket for Tricare even though at 100% I can get seen for free.  The Drs just have that quack aura, especially the head doctors.  It also takes forever to get anything accomplished in their system.


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 20, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> Fellow Marines, that side of us is in a long bivouac. You are a wiser,  less stubborn man now, and don't see self care as weakness. Right?
> 
> I should note that I was prescribed TRT outside the VA. My primary did fill my prescription,  then sent me to an endocrinologist. The endocrinologist cut it off.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but there is a paranoia with VA docs. They make a note and dismiss your conditions,  and it threatens to cut off your benefits. You ask the wrong question,  they flag you as a substance abuser. Another poster commented that doctors work for you. I don't think VA doctors do, they work for the government.


As far as a long bivouac, I still work for the Marine Corps, still deployable, just get paid wayyyyyy better than I did as enlisted.  I've become that cool civilian guy that nobody knows what he does.


----------



## Gcr (Jul 20, 2022)

Parade said:


> I can tell you TRT protocols have changed over the years. But I believe I have it dialed in perfectly for my current state. I inject 10-20mg testosterone cypionate nightly via an insulin syringe and shallow IM
> 
> doesnt get any better than that if you can handle daily pinning. But I’ve tried it all sorts of ways and mine is superior. Well it’s not my creation. Just what I do. If you’re interested in the science and details of the micro-dose protocol I can point you in the right direction. But it’s eye opening and informative.


Yes I would be interested in reading that. I pinned fina everyday for a cycle back in my 40's with insulin syringes. Shoulders, bi's, tri's, calves, thighs. I don't think I could do everyday for TRT but would like to read that science. I have read about some doing twice per week but not everyday. Must be hard pushing cyp or enth through an insulin needle?


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jul 20, 2022)

lilman2019 said:


> This VA talk could be a whole thread in itself.  I don't go to the VA anymore and   pay out of pocket for Tricare even though at 100% I can get seen for free.  The Drs just have that quack aura, especially the head doctors.  It also takes forever to get anything accomplished in their system.


I really like that thought, VA talk a thread in itself. Stand by...


----------



## Parade (Jul 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Yes I would be interested in reading that. I pinned fina everyday for a cycle back in my 40's with insulin syringes. Shoulders, bi's, tri's, calves, thighs. I don't think I could do everyday for TRT but would like to read that science. I have read about some doing twice per week but not everyday. Must be hard pushing cyp or enth through an insulin needle?


I PM’d you


----------



## Gcr (Aug 8, 2022)

Update on my situation. I had the two blood test a week apart at the VA clinic. Both test showed total T at mid normal and free T low. Just heard from my VA doctor that everything looks good and she does not recommend T replacement. It's what I expected so I'm not surprised. So I have a question for those who can answer. If I raise my total will that also raise my free or could there be more involved? Like I said I'm a 62 year old Jarhead, still lifting but have a depression that SSRI/SSNRI don't resolve. Hoping increasing my T will help? Thanks for your input and advice.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> In my early 40s, my level was in the 260s. VA said it was above 200, normal range.



Wow that’s shitty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Update on my situation. I had the two blood test a week apart at the VA clinic. Both test showed total T at mid normal and free T low. Just heard from my VA doctor that everything looks good and she does not recommend T replacement. It's what I expected so I'm not surprised. So I have a question for those who can answer. If I raise my total will that also raise my free or could there be more involved? Like I said I'm a 62 year old Jarhead, still lifting but have a depression that SSRI/SSNRI don't resolve. Hoping increasing my T will help? Thanks for your input and advice.



I think you should do it on your own and pay for your own routine blood work. Higher T can absolutely help with mental health, especially if a lot of it is related to overall well-being. From my understanding, both levels will rise. Estradiol may also, and cholesterol, RBC’s, RDW, etc. you can combat that easily. Likely, you won’t have much change in your labs by running a legit TRT dose, so estrogen may not be a problem for a while. But your labs will tell you everything. Just do it right for yourself and your family and check and monitor everything brother. Some others your age range with similar experiences will surely chime in. I wish you the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think you should do it on your own and pay for your own routine blood work. Higher T can absolutely help with mental health, especially if a lot of it is related to overall well-being. From my understanding, both levels will rise. Estradiol may also, and cholesterol, RBC’s, RDW, etc. you can combat that easily. Likely, you won’t have much change in your labs by running a legit TRT dose, so estrogen may not be a problem for a while. But your labs will tell you everything. Just do it right for yourself and your family and check and monitor everything brother. Some others your age range with similar experiences will surely chime in. I wish you the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I plan to do it myself, nothing really new to me as I did cycles back in my 40's. I was on 100mg enth a week back in 2011 and my levels were just above high normal. I prefer pharm grade only but I did use toyyko and brovel back in the day. Don't know anything about today's UG lab stuff seems from reading here there is a lot of bogus stuff out there. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Gcr (Aug 9, 2022)

Okay I expect some sarcastic comments but want to ask. I do have two 50ml jugs of equipoise, Pfizer from down south, don't know if it's legit or not. If I ran 200mg a week would this raise my T levels so I could at least see if I felt better until I get some T cyp/enth?  I appreciate your advise!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Okay I expect some sarcastic comments but want to ask. I do have two 50ml jugs of equipoise, Pfizer from down south, don't know if it's legit or not. If I ran 200mg a week would this raise my T levels so I could at least see if I felt better until I get some T cyp/enth? I appreciate your advise!



Almost positive it won’t. I wouldn’t say it wouldn’t make you feel better but it shouldn’t raise your test. Just boldenone in your levels if tested for
It. Someone else may have deeper knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

It may actually suppress your natural levels and make them lower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 9, 2022)

I was hoping to get more comments about EQ@200mg week to raise my Test levels.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Aug 10, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I was hoping to get more comments about EQ@200mg week to raise my Test levels.


Gcr,  it doesn't quite work like that. EQ will give you anabolic benefits, but not so much the (male) sexual benefits. 
TRT as prescribed isn't about building muscle, it is about optimal male function. 
Not all gear is created equal, or serves the same purpose. The only one, ONLY that works for TRT is testosterone.  Other compounds may add, not replace.
Hope this helps


----------



## lilman2019 (Sep 28, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I am hoping to hear from any veterans who are on TRT through the VA healthcare system. What kind of T levels did you have prior to being put on TRT? My VA doctor told me the VA won't authorize it unless your levels are extremely below normal range. I am 62, my total was middle range but my free was low. Thanks for any input.


I've replied to this before but have an update.  
I went through one of those subscription services for my TRT.  They will send your labs and medical info to your physician and you can actually get your prescription at a MTF pharmacy.  Pretty much spend the money to get started to save money on the back end.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

lilman2019 said:


> I've replied to this before but have an update.
> I went through one of those subscription services for my TRT. They will send your labs and medical info to your physician and you can actually get your prescription at a MTF pharmacy. Pretty much spend the money to get started to save money on the back end.



Thanks for sharing this man. Good to know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

